# firestorm .380 vs. thunder .380



## tmayn14

is the difference only cosmetic, mainly grip? if so why aren't there people raving over the firestorm all the time like they do the thunder? i've had my firestorm for over 6 years(about 4-500 rounds through it) and i love it, never had a problem with it. but i recently purchased a glock 17 and now considering trading up the bersa for a glock 19 or 26 to be my glove box/tackle box pistol. my whole point is you can't find many people looking to buy a firestorm but plenty looking for the thunder. thoughts?


----------



## mactex

I'm guessing that there are not as many imported under the Firestrom name as under the Bersa name. So you'll naturally have more folks talking about the Bersa compared to the Firestorm.

Thoughts? Comments? Criticisms?


----------



## eazyasone23

We personally own a bersa at my house, but from all my time shopping and window shopping, i've only seen the firestorm once. I saw it in a the .380 and the .45. Now that being said I would have to mention that the firestorm brand actually looks to be better finished and more expensive feeling than the bersa, even though they are the same gun.


----------



## tmayn14

that makes sense. even though the name on the box and gun people refer to it as firestorm. i always assumed that it was "bersa firestorm .380", that's the way i've what kind of pistol it is.


----------



## armed_preacher

I'm in search of a "Sunday" pocket rocket (too much hugging, etc to carry my Taurus 745 Pro) and I was seriously looking at the Bersa .380 (for pocket or ankle) but now I'm considering the Firestorm. Can't beAT the price!


----------



## Freedom1911

tmayn14 said:


> is the difference only cosmetic, mainly grip? if so why aren't there people raving over the firestorm all the time like they do the thunder? i've had my firestorm for over 6 years(about 4-500 rounds through it) and i love it, never had a problem with it. but i recently purchased a glock 17 and now considering trading up the bersa for a glock 19 or 26 to be my glove box/tackle box pistol. my whole point is you can't find many people looking to buy a firestorm but plenty looking for the thunder. thoughts?


They are both made by Bersa, and both roll out of the same factory. Only real difference as you pointed out is the trigger guard and the grips. And the different roll stamp. All parts are interchangeable.
I think one even cost more than the other, and it may be the Firestorm and if so. Why pay more for the same gun. If not. They may be looking at the brand.


----------



## chief5725

*Bersa*

Bersa does make both the Thunder380 and the Firestorm 380. I have the Thunder 380. My daugther has the conseal carry 380 also made by Bersa. Her mother-in-law has the Thunder and I too am looking for the firestorm 380 and a Bersa 45.

Chief5725


----------



## ohioman

cheif ur wrong firestorm is made by bersa i own a firestorm bersa is stamped right on it bersa manurfactures the firestorm
so far i love the handleling of the firestorm havent shot it much but it is a sweet shooting 380 from what i have shot it


----------



## ohioman

any leftys out there got any shooting tip holding pistol best ways to reload faster ect ect.


----------

